# My Winter Build



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

My winter project that I've slowly been chipping away. 18x40 Lean To addition to an old 'corn crib'. It is just under 18' useable width and 10 1/2' at the lowest point from the rafters. There are 3 11'-4" bays should I park from the side with 9 1/2' at the lowest point. 20" overhang. Still a ways to go.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking good can't wait to see what she looks like when your finished


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

WOW!

Ralph


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

All that's left is to put the slats and 5 rib metal roofing on. I will put gravel in and gutters on at a later date.

It's just going to be a basic shelter, no frills. I've though about putting a partial wall and leave the last bay towards the trees open and maybe hang a slider door.

Back when I started in November I had to clear trees that had grown up. Below is a huge pine tap root. Neighbor has a huge Cat wheel loader and kindly uprooted it. Said it would take him 10 minutes, took him almost an hour. It was a good thing the ground was somewhat wet.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

You know your equipment but I would want to have at least one you could enter from the end due to the extra height you have over the side opening. At least till you get gutter up (never got to that on my shelter and doubt I will for the run off has not proven to be any issue running under the shelter) it also saves heavy run off on anything sticking out.

Just wondering if I may, you are not in the coastal area of NC are you? If so do you have hurricane tie down requirements?

Congratulations on the shelter.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Palmettokat said:


> You know your equipment but I would want to have at least one you could enter from the end due to the extra height you have over the side opening. At least till you get gutter up (never got to that on my shelter and doubt I will for the run off has not proven to be any issue running under the shelter) it also saves heavy run off on anything sticking out.
> 
> Just wondering if I may, you are not in the coastal area of NC are you? If so do you have hurricane tie down requirements?
> 
> Congratulations on the shelter.


Central NC. Agricultural buildings are exempt for permits in my county. I believe I'm outside the hurricane zone but have lived through some strong storms that came in, Fran was a rough one. I did install hurricane clips on each rafter with 10 pen nails. Rafters are 16" on center, I have some buildings that were built with rough cut lumber that have 32" on center.... called Grandpa saving money and to be honest they have held up remarkably well for 40+ years.

The 2 ends are going to remain open. I was think of putting a wall on the 40' side.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> Central NC. Agricultural buildings are exempt for permits in my county. I believe I'm outside the hurricane zone but have lived through some strong storms that came in, Fran was a rough one. I did install hurricane clips on each rafter with 10 pen nails. Rafters are 16" on center, I have some buildings that were built with rough cut lumber that have 32" on center.... called Grandpa saving money and to be honest they have held up remarkably well for 40+ years.
> The 2 ends are going to remain open. I was think of putting a wall on the 40' side.


Been building structures like that for 35 years. One thing I would suggest doing before your roof deck is nail "knee braces" diagonally across the bottom of your rafters. Some guys call them "rack braces", too. They'll keep your roof joists from getting out of "square" while you slap down your roof decking. Use long 2x4's and put 2 nails in per roof joist.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Been building structures like that for 35 years. One thing I would suggest doing before your roof deck is nail "knee braces" diagonally across the bottom of your rafters. Some guys call them "rack braces", too. They'll keep your roof joists from getting out of "square" while you slap down your roof decking. Use long 2x4's and put 2 nails in per roof joist.


Would 1x4 suffice?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> Would 1x4 suffice?


Better than nothing, but not a very stiff piece of lumber. 1x6 better


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Ag buildings here have to be permitted and subject to code but not inspected near the same as a house or commercial building. I am in a coastal county and we have high wind loads in our code.

Years ago attended a major meeting at which our code people, along with rep from US Senator's office and a State Senator on the impact of hurricanes on insurance in the coastal counties. The code guy was funny but accurate when he said I know, grandpaw's chicken coop he built out of lumber scraps has survived some number of hurricanes and we at trying to get code that houses will hold up to.

I think there are several reasons for that, one is houses today are tighter and honesty the wind can not blow through them like some old buildings, two is they did use rough cut lumber which was full size about 25% larger for a 2 by 4 and third they were using often stronger wood for it was slow grown giving it tighter grain and fourth they nail the boards with REAL nails and not skinny nail gun nails and they used a lot of nails.

Hope you really enjoy it and sure you will.


----------



## georgeoliver (Mar 9, 2018)

Is there any way to repair roof without taking help from the expert. Due to hailstones my roof's leaking from one side any suggestions will be a great help.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

What type of roof George?


----------

